# Which Shade Of Wood Sells The Best



## Ron in Drums PA (May 14, 2005)

Which shade of wood sells the best for you.


----------



## vick (May 14, 2005)

depends I find woman like the lighter wood, and guys the darker.  However I seem to sell more pens for guys (but usually bought by woman)


----------



## Daniel (May 14, 2005)

I find Buckeye Burl sells the best of anything. can't keep it in my arsenal for more than a few weeks.


----------



## woodpens (May 14, 2005)

I sell more pens made from Bethlehem Olivewood and Amboyna Burl than anything else.


----------



## Travlr7 (May 14, 2005)

When it comes to some projects, Dark sell better, but I sell an equal number of pens in light, medium, and dark woods. Lately, Osage Orange has been popular as well as Brazilian Cherry.

Bruce[]


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 15, 2005)

I have yet to leave a show with any cocobolo still in my inventory.

Stan


----------



## jrc (May 15, 2005)

Your right about that Mike, the ladies do like the lighter colored woods and they buy the darker ones for men. Most of my retail sales are to ladies.  Two tone woods sell good for me, lilac is always two tone and sometimes I get cherry, oak and a few other woods that has a light sap wood with dark heartwood and do a little creative cutting.


----------



## alamocdc (May 16, 2005)

I've been doing better with medium and dark woods, but I too have found that women tend to lean more toward ligther woods.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 16, 2005)

Interesting. . . 

After 35 vote medium and dark woods are exactly tied.


----------



## swm6500 (May 17, 2005)

I vote for the darker woods, but I also think a lot of it has to do with the pattern in the wood as well as the color.


----------

